# Relationship to Covenant of Works by nature



## Peairtach (Jul 31, 2011)

What is our relationship to the CoW by nature?

We have broken it in Adam, we sinfully think in terms of it, but can it be said that we are under it?

Some of us are also born under the administration of the Covenant of Grace.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 1, 2011)

On the Reformed Baptist view folks shouldn't be baptised until the session is sure that they've moved by divine change of heart from the Covenant of Works to the Covenant of Grace, which the session can't be infallibly sure of.

On the Presbyterian view - which is broader - not only should those adults who credibly profess be baptised, but the grace of the Covenant of Grace is extended to their offspring also who are born within the administration of the CoG, even although in their hearts they may be in the CoW. Therefore they should be baptised.

We can have much of the CoW mentality in us after conversion.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are condemned by the curse of the covenant of works, then surely you are under it. But all who are not justified in the covenant of grace are condemned by the covenant of works. Ergo, you are either justified by the one or condemned by the other.
Unless someone wants to argue that those in the visible church are not condemned by the covenant of works, but by the curse of the covenant of grace.


----------



## Douglas P. (Aug 2, 2011)

I would argue that we are no longer under the Covenant of Works because _in Christ_ we have fulfilled its requirement and obtained, _by faith_, it's reward (c.f. 2 Cor 5:7; Rev. 2:7). You could say that the curse for breaking Covenant of Works has killed us already, in Christ own death.

However, I don’t think I would want to say that the “grace of the Covenant of Grace is extended to their offspring” (but maybe others would be okay saying that?). This would seem to connote that the infant being baptized would have indeed received the benefit of being in Union with Christ. Instead, I would want to say that the visible administration of the Covenant of Grace, which are those who are in the covenant community, still includes offspring. So maybe, the Covenant of the Covenant of Grace is extended to their offspring? But, I’m probably off on this, and would enjoy some clarification on this issue by some more studied board members.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ruben*


> Unless someone wants to argue that those in the visible church are not condemned by the covenant of works, but by the curse of the covenant of grace.



Well, someone who is only in the outward covenant administration of the CoG and remains there will be doubly liable for squandering the blessings that have been lavished on him.

*Douglas*


> I would argue that we are no longer under the Covenant of Works because in Christ we have fulfilled its requirement and obtained, by faith, it's reward (c.f. 2 Cor 5:7; Rev. 2:7). You could say that the curse for breaking Covenant of Works has killed us already, in Christ own death.



Yes, I would agree. But _by nature_ - before we are regenerated - we are under the broken CoW.

*Douglas*


> However, I don’t think I would want to say that the “grace of the Covenant of Grace is extended to their offspring” (but maybe others would be okay saying that?). This would seem to connote that the infant being baptized would have indeed received the benefit of being in Union with Christ.



The grace of the Covenant of Grace is peculiarly commended to the infant that is born under the administration of the CoG in God's gracious providence.



> Instead, I would want to say that the visible administration of the Covenant of Grace, which are those who are in the covenant community, still includes offspring. So maybe, the Covenant of the Covenant of Grace is extended to their offspring? But, I’m probably off on this, and would enjoy some clarification on this issue by some more studied board members.



There are different ways of saying these things. See e.g. Berkhof's _Systematic Theology_ on the duality of the CoG.

I don't believe that Christians should presume their children are regenerate, though some are from the womb.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems to me there is a twofold relationship of being under the Covenant of Grace if we are in the Church. One has to do with ones attachment to the Church as a physical entity and the other has to do with union in Christ. Either way one's relationship to the Covenant of Works depends on where He is placed in relationship to Christ. If we are in Christ the Law is our friend for it is His voice to us in how we are commanded to Love Him and love our neighbor. It is all of Grace. If we aren't in Christ then we are enemies of His voice and dead in sin.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 7, 2011)

You might want to consult Durham's sermons on Isaiah 53. Doctrine 2 in Sermon 52 addresses this point, and Durham asserts that all men by nature are under the covenant of works, and that the believer, while in his natural condition, is under the curse.


----------

